# Been irritating me



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

2 weeks ago i went out to the weather buoy with my dad. I have a 23 ft islander. I was fishing for at least an hour with not another boat in sight. Then a charter boat (Who i wont name not a site sponser but it is a cat style hull) came up on my port side within a 200 feet. He then proceeded to start to set his lines. He turned towards my boat and started letting out his boards. Myself and my crew could not figure out what on earth he was doing. Then when his board got within 20 feet of my boat he yelled at us (and kept letting line out) His board then slammed into the side of my boat scratching the hull. He is lucky i couldnt grab it in time. Then this "captain" turned his boat to my port and almost ran me over and had yet to let a line out. This guy is a jerk. Boat on the right has the right of way huh? I dont have the nicest boat but i do take pride in it and try to keep it as nice as i can. And now i have a scatch and an anger for this captain. Be warned when i see you on the lake i am going on the radio saying your boat name and gps numbers and talking about how great the fishing is in your wake. This in not a professional. He had a boat full of people see what a jerk he is.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I know that boat. I was trolling and he flew by me full speed with in 100 yards.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ok what ever i have fished all over erie and you can be the only boat out there ...and some nice guy will drive withen 50 feet or less of you really... i hate guy like that...


----------



## trackgold (Jul 17, 2011)

russ9054 said:


> I don't understand. Were you anchcored? And if you didn't have any lines in,why did you just watch. Sounds like he might not have seen you. So why sit there and let it happen. Accidents do happen,if you didn't have lines in you could have moved around him because people just don't ram boats 19 miles out.


if he was fishin the area for over a hour my guess is he probly had lines in the water


----------



## chromesteelhead (Mar 25, 2009)

I went out of Lorain today and some tool pulled up just on the outside of my outside planer (after cruising over pretty darn fast through a couple of courteous boats with whom we were sharing some productive water) and yells over the typical "HEY....you guys getting anything" grrrrrrrrr!!! Ever hear of a radio or manners??? Geeeez.....most everyone is more than willing to share info on fish, especially OGF guys......so why on earth do those guys (always one or two per fishing trip) continue to do that. Eventually someone is going to just snap and go into boat rage. I mean there were only a handful of us out there this morning. Anyway...had to rant and it seemed like the right thread.


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

you cant fix stupid! - i bet almost everyone has a story or two like your guys - and then there are days in a pack of boats where everyone knows the rules of the water and never a mishap - i am very surprised that you dont here about more boat rage and rammings lol


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

trackgold said:


> if he was fishin the area for over a hour my guess is he probly had lines in the water


Well that's why i didn't understand it, i misread the damn thing...ha lol


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

DancinBear said:


> 2 weeks ago i went out to the weather buoy with my dad. I have a 23 ft islander. I was fishing for at least an hour with not another boat in sight. Then a charter boat (Who i wont name not a site sponser but it is a cat style hull) came up on my port side within a 200 feet. He then proceeded to start to set his lines. He turned towards my boat and started letting out his boards. Myself and my crew could not figure out what on earth he was doing. Then when his board got within 20 feet of my boat he yelled at us (and kept letting line out) His board then slammed into the side of my boat scratching the hull. He is lucky i couldnt grab it in time. Then this "captain" turned his boat to my port and almost ran me over and had yet to let a line out. This guy is a jerk. Boat on the right has the right of way huh? I dont have the nicest boat but i do take pride in it and try to keep it as nice as i can. And now i have a scatch and an anger for this captain. Be warned when i see you on the lake i am going on the radio saying your boat name and gps numbers and talking about how great the fishing is in your wake. This in not a professional. He had a boat full of people see what a jerk he is.


I would have pulled my lines and got got both of his boards.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

SELL-FISH said:


> I would have pulled my lines and got got both of his boards.


Lol. Ya and then sold em back to him.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

i was fishing the same area with my lines out for over an hour..he pulled up on plane next to me..hope this clarifies...and i know the charter has 3 boats and no i dont know which "captain" it was at the helm


----------



## sdb69 (Jun 12, 2010)

I know the boat, and I would say that most people that fish the sandbar and weather buoy know who you are referring to -especially if they have their radio on Ch 79. 

The first time I ran big boards, just testing new boards that I had made, my wife and I were not around anyone. I just wanted to see how the boards pulled. There was a perch pack a mile away from us. All of a sudden, this white catamaran came flying out of the perch pack as soon as we setup and I started to let lines out. He pulled up on our port side going parallel with us. They started to let their big board out, and their board came within inches of banging into the new boards that I had just made. He then turned to starboard cutting us off completely. He did this with a boat full of clients too, and then proceeded into Lorain, and we turned the opposite way as him. My wife was steering the boat, and asking which way to go, etc. I had her drop into Neutral to let him go around us before we cut away from him. There is no reason to do what he did, and cause people stress like that. I'll be ready for him the next time he tries that crap. I'm still ticked about it, and the way he yells at people on the radio like they are encroaching on his spot. Unbelievable.

This was the first time that I had ever run big boards, and at first I was thinking "What in the heck am I doing wrong." Then it hit me; walleye fishing had been slow off of Lorain that entire month and he came over thinking that I had found them -or whatever, trying to hog into my "spot" like that.

Bottom line is, I think the guy is an A #1 JackAss. I've seen others defend him on here saying he is a professional, and saying that they have never seen him do that. Well, I know better. I hear his loud mouth on the radio almost every time we are fishing too. 

Your story is so close to mine, that I figured you would want to know that you aren't the only one that he's done something like that to.

Steve


----------



## Trautman (Aug 7, 2007)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

If his board would have hit my boat then there would have been an _ss whippin. Nuff said.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Not defending him but people have done the same to him. he came so close to my port side once before, all I can say is we all make mistakes right? Seriously he must have been a traffic cop in his previous life. He must have traded his whistle in for a marine radio.
One time we were headed right at each other port to port. i told told over the radio i would go port to port. he asked me to turn starboard 20 degrees. which i didn't because there was no need to. thirty seconds later he keyed the mic and said thanks for turning lol. 
Awful funny how no one mentions the name of the boat but everyone knows who he is. I personally have never met guy. However if he hit my boat we would have met. 

heard one guy on here talk about how he pulled his tow line over his boat. Eventually he will come across someone who is more of a jerk than he is. With charma being a ***** it will be someone with a much worse attitude than him.

chances are the ones defending him on here are his buddies and he hasn't pulled that crap on them .O) just sayin


----------



## Rod_Father (Mar 22, 2011)

I have had issues with sailboats, but very rarely with other fisherman.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Used to think charters did the right thing after I moved live on the river and see them come in and have my own boat I see and my neighborhood feels the same way they have no respect and when u blow by my dock I will try to hook u every time I dare u to confront me when I get u speeding in and out with ur drunk so called clients 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Have trolled around said boat a few times now. I drive defensively so there is no need for a pissing contest. I will try to avoid others as best I can. If I'm in the wrong I will eat my crow but I'd rather just chalk it up to a mistake and move on. I try to keep in communication with the boats I'm around and let them know my intentions with hand signals or radio but it's gonna happen eventually. Biggest thing is get home safe, the fish will still be there and Lifes too short to hold grudges. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

Offshore

Sounds like you've made some dumb moves behind the wheel of a car and got reprimanded by a cop. Maybe you should learn to drive before you make derogatory remarks about folks who lay down their lives every day to protect your @)(#(


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

SELL-FISH said:


> I would have pulled my lines and got got both of his boards.


at least the one that hit me.


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

wonder what was going through the people's minds that paid to use the charter, that guys a dumbass


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

i have recieved alot of pm's and apparantly everyone has issues with this moron. And let me clarify..I am not saying i think this is typical of charter captains..in fact i think its just the opposite. I have alot of friends that run boats and are top shelf people and very professional.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a pretty good idea who you guys are talking about. We all have cameras on our phones, so get some pictures of this idiot and his OH numbers and report him. If enough people complain they will have to do something.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

So who are you guys talking about? I want to make sure I never ever book a charter with him


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

jamesbalog said:


> So who are you guys talking about? I want to make sure I never ever book a charter with him


I agree. Let the names fly. This is obviously more than just a one time issue.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Sarah J popped in my head initially. ?????


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Yep SJ is the biggest TOOL on the lake.


----------



## OakLane (May 16, 2006)

Hey,when you offer to get fish or double your money back,you gotta get the sports on some fish.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

yes eveyone guessed who the offender was. And through the emails and pm's apparantly he does this all the time. I have already talked 3 people out of going out on his boat and gave them the name of one of my buddys instead. Very glad to see that people can see that i am not picking on this moron..he does it all the time


----------



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

funny as soon as i saw "cat" in your post i knew who it was. he has issues i think . very snotty and rude on the radio too. think his name is ron? at least thats the guy i had an issue with on the radio


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

Ask any charter captain in Marblehead from Anchors Away what they think of your New Friend with the cat style hull, Everyone says he is a jerk & dont want to associate with him.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I follow a message board for lake st.clair there was a thread where everyone would take a pic of the person fishing to close to them or just plain being rude, then would post it on the website and explain what they were doing. I thought it was a pretty good idea, And i bet if anyone saw themselves on that site they would be pretty embarreded and start thinking about what they do.
Bobby


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I guarantee if his Cat's or any Cat for that matter set up 15 miles from anybody else tomorrow, in an hour, they'd have 100 boats around him and 20 guys willing to bend over for him to get his program or location; and most of the time he'll give it. Deal with that day in and day out and chit's gonna happen. 95% of every good report on here for that area originates in his boats wake!


----------



## Trollineye (Oct 20, 2008)

You never own the spot. Get your butt there first and you can complain. Come by second and you should yield. Unless of course you have a title.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Fish Scalper said:


> I guarantee if his Cat's or any Cat for that matter set up 15 miles from anybody else tomorrow, in an hour, they'd have 100 boats around him and 20 guys willing to bend over for him to get his program or location; and most of the time he'll give it. Deal with that day in and day out and chit's gonna happen. 95% of every good report on here for that area originates in his boats wake!


I totally agree with you far as having to deal with people following and trying to copy the charters program, but there is a good way and a bad way to handle the situation. Lately it seems the big boats with big boards make there own rules. This especially seems to happen in the fall in Huron, when I'm sure they have had enough of people getting in there way all summer long which I cant blame for and they just don't give a $hit anymore. It also happens in Lorain all summer long, thats why I refuse to fish out of there except maybe during the week. I can honestly say your better off trying to stay away from the charter boats and the pack because you'll catch more fish. As far as the boat in question this has been going on for years and one post on OGf isn't gonna end it, there are alot of other offenders all up and down the Erie shore. So basically after being a little long winded, what i'm saying is if your you ever in the situation of the original poster and this happens to you make em pay and hopefully they will all start to realize the guys in the little boats are not gonna take there **** anymore.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I hear you Scott. I'm in the thick of it in Lorain every weekend. Dancin Cub was only at the buoy as a result of the big boy's in the first place. Most would be advised to find their own fish, but they don't. Not that they can't, they don't, they just Internet fish. I fully expect to be surrounded by Cubbies in the morning and I'm not on a Cat. 

Crosseyes and Reel Thrill were forced to run their boards so close together a week or so ago, that some other Cubbie interpreted some remarks made as if the two were raking a path that nobody would get between. Fact is they were forced by Cubbies to run in a path so close, a Walleye could barely squeeze between them. Very few Captains or Cubbies could ever handle the situation, all while pulling fish, but Tony and Dave just dealt with it like always.

I know of one incident about the same time frame and I won't name names either since I don't know both. If I knew both, I'd have the balls to name both. Anyway, two boats similar to those described did make contact, however, the "Lund" looking boat without a steering wheel came up behind the Cat, not from it's Starboard. The Cat pulled in 100 feet of board line, not let it out, and still the "Lundish" boat hit the boards before running off into Canadian waters.

The entire story sounds like a load of BS to me. Two weeks ago, most every boat in Lorain was at the buoy so hard to imagine not another boat in site, especially given there are three Cats, one Sport and one Cherokee on the water before most anybody and they are from different outfits. The one charter with three Cats, only has two that have ever seen Lake Erie and there are at least three other Cats in the area, at least two of which have clueless Pilots and not all are Charters. With the incident so close you could taste it, surely the boat name would be clear. Not naming it, if so erroneous shows a lack of balls knowing that everyone else would chime in. When a guy has two boats on the water 16 hours per day, there's bound to be a lot of things going on day to day. And always, two sides to every story. It's odd that the Cub knew three people to talk off this certain Charter. Had a buddy all lined up to replace him. That it took him two weeks to get irritated and so on.

I know six Pro's and a dozen other Charters that call a ceratain Cat before every trip to the area. I know and hear score's of other's that call throughout the day. And as I said, the CAT usually gives the skinny. He draws his own crowd to his own detriment and detractors from his peers, but he is a kind fellow in the end. I know him personally and he is as pleasant and sharing as they come. Anyone who makes a comment like talk to so and so and they'll tell you, doesn't know jack. If you're going to condemn a man, take stabs at his livelihood, you should do so out of personal knowledge, not legend or myth.

Tomorrow will be no different out there in Lorain. There will be at least 100 Cubs in his and our propwash so bring it on boys. Lead, follow or get the F out of the way!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

When you have a boat the size of a billboard, and people know you are where you are because there's fish there, a parking lot forms within the hour. When a parking lot forms, tempers get heated, and people bump heads, and apparently boards. This captain has multiple boats, so who knows which captain it was.

This captain's boat drws fishermen like honey draws flies, and he has put many a fish in other people's boats, so to speak.

Everyone said their piece, including me. Lets move on.


----------

